# AFA has lily pipe spin



## freph

Get them while they're in stock. You're welcome.


----------



## TheGuy

Now that's just disappointing

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freph

TheGuy said:


> Now that's just disappointing
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


How so?


----------



## TheGuy

They have them for sale before the first shipment of new stuff (lily spin, es300) is even supposed to arrive at adg, and last I knew correct of wrong, adg got the container and in turn distributed to usa retail stores.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wwh2694

Thanks for the info. I was looking for this too.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

Oh heck yeah. I'm gonna go grab one asap


----------



## Green_Flash

TheGuy said:


> They have them for sale before the first shipment of new stuff (lily spin, es300) is even supposed to arrive at adg, and last I knew correct of wrong, adg got the container and in turn distributed to usa retail stores.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Actually, AFA and ADG are both ADA distributors for the US. They each order their own container of goods and sell them independently from each other. 

AFA is not a regular LFS that buys its ADA products from ADG. Hence some price differences. 

They can order their own container. Which is why they get products at different times of the year.


----------



## TheGuy

I didn't realize that lol. I thought adg was the "north american distributor of ada products". 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freph

http://www.adana.co.jp/en/distributor/country.php?p=U.S.A.

Yeah, they're both distributors. I swear I need to move near ADG or AFA....would save me so much on shipping.


----------



## TheGuy

freph said:


> http://www.adana.co.jp/en/distributor/country.php?p=U.S.A.
> 
> Yeah, they're both distributors. I swear I need to move near ADG or AFA....would save me so much on shipping.


Lol I'm glad I live near adg because its always overnight shipping through ups even with just the ground option. That alongside the free shipping on some orders allows multiple items in one box for the same rate of $0 and rush shipping pretty much.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frrok

~$100 + shipping for a nice piece of glass. That may break... It's nice but I don't know...


----------



## TheGuy

frrok said:


> ~$100 + shipping for a nice piece of glass. That may break... It's nice but I don't know...


They are very worth it and if you don't be crazy they are not as fragile as one may think. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

freph said:


> http://www.adana.co.jp/en/distributor/country.php?p=U.S.A.
> 
> Yeah, they're both distributors. I swear I need to move near ADG or AFA....would save me so much on shipping.


Super nice to have AFA down the street, like, literally. Takes me about 5 minutes to walk there. Im gonna pop down there tomorrow and pick one up


----------



## beedee

I'll wait for the acrylic version, :: paging onefang :: . :icon_lol:


----------



## freph

frrok said:


> ~$100 + shipping for a nice piece of glass. That may break... It's nice but I don't know...


I'm personally not getting one. Even my new 12" cube is getting AquaticMagic glassware on it, lol. Only thing I'm going ADA on it are the substrate, sand and rocks....and AQUASKY, regardless of the shoddy acrylic work. :hihi: Mini M was my ADA splurge. ADA isn't the god of everything but it sure looks nice. I'm quite content with offbrand pipes/diffusers/etc. CO2 and large tank filtration? I'd honestly rather build my own rig and do a nice sump with a Mame overflow/return. Same deal with large controllable T5 fixtures vs expensive ADA MH pendants.


----------



## frrok

freph said:


> I'm personally not getting one. Even my new 12" cube is getting AquaticMagic glassware on it, lol. Only thing I'm going ADA on it are the substrate, sand and rocks....and AQUASKY, regardless of the shoddy acrylic work. :hihi: Mini M was my ADA splurge. ADA isn't the god of everything but it sure looks nice. I'm quite content with offbrand pipes/diffusers/etc. CO2 and large tank filtration? I'd honestly rather build my own rig and do a nice sump with a Mame overflow/return. Same deal with large controllable T5 fixtures vs expensive ADA MH pendants.


I go kind of along the same line as you. Love the soil and the tanks. Everything else I try other companies and options. To go ALL ADA is just waay to much $$ ... For me at least. At this moment.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

Dropped by the shop and picked up mine today


----------



## freph

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> Dropped by the shop and picked up mine today


Nice. What tank is it going on?


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

freph said:


> Nice. What tank is it going on?


probably my mini-m. It was using 2 of the mini red sea HOB filters, but I'm going to swap on a canister. They had one running at AFA today, and I got to see it in action. It's great for small tanks because you can get a really powerful filter but due to the shape of the pipe and the spinning part, it reduces flow so that it won't overwhelm the tank in habitants.


----------



## freph

Yeah. The 10mm ADA outflow is really strong on a Mini M until your filter gets nice and clogged with bacteria. Don't even think about turning it full blast on a freshly planted tank or open soil.....I know all about that. :angryfire


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

So what's the deal with it? How is it special? (not meant to be snarky, I just actually don't undertsand what it does! XP)


----------



## freph

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> So what's the deal with it? How is it special? (not meant to be snarky, I just actually don't undertsand what it does! XP)


Swirls the flow instead of shooting it into a straight line so you can use larger filters on smaller tanks without destroying your layout in the setup phase and throughout the life of the tank.


----------



## plantbrain

A good design finally.


----------



## bluestems

Nice! I'd love one of these for my shrimp tank... when I have one. :smile:


----------



## Erirku

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> Dropped by the shop and picked up mine today


Hey IWANNAGOFAST,
can you please do a mini review! IDK if I want to purchase this bcuz theres not a lot of reviews (vids). If you can do a small vid that would be awesome! Much appreciated. thanks!


----------



## TheGuy

Erirku said:


> Hey IWANNAGOFAST,
> can you please do a mini review! IDK if I want to purchase this bcuz theres not a lot of reviews (vids). If you can do a small vid that would be awesome! Much appreciated. thanks!


There are tons on ada view.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

Erirku said:


> Hey IWANNAGOFAST,
> can you please do a mini review! IDK if I want to purchase this bcuz theres not a lot of reviews (vids). If you can do a small vid that would be awesome! Much appreciated. thanks!







I don't have a tank ready yet to hook it up to so can't shoot anything yet.

But from what I saw at the shop, they had a 2232 ehiem on full blast on a mini M and it barely caused a stir. One plus I noticed, it does cause a slight wiggle at the surface so if you have LEDs, it should cause a nice shimmer effect.


----------



## chris.rivera3

Next time you go to AFA can you do a short video recording of their setup? I'm interested but, like all the others, would like to see a review or more videos of the lily pipe in action.



IWANNAGOFAST said:


> But from what I saw at the shop, they had a 2232 ehiem on full blast on a mini M and it barely caused a stir. One plus I noticed, it does cause a slight wiggle at the surface so if you have LEDs, it should cause a nice shimmer effect.


----------



## TheGuy

You attach it to tubing and its made to swirl the water, what is it you guys need to see lol. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chris.rivera3

How much water movement is created at the other end of the tank, especially since this filter is designed to handle high GPH flow. This information would be particularly helpful for those that keep high sensitive shrimp that aren't tolerant of strong water movement; this will also be helpful in plant/filter placement in a tank as certain plants don't like strong currents/water movement. If a plant receives too much movement it will stunt their growth or force them to grow in a direction that is unnatural.

I am also interested to see how much surface agitation this filter produces - too much surface agitation results in higher O2 exchange but more CO2 will be lost; will we need to increase the CO2 to compensate for the loss or higher gas exchange rate?

If you're spending $120+ on a single lily pipe wouldn't you like to know as much information about it - effectiveness/functionality/productiveness - especially when there are cheaper alternatives (albeit different design) widely available elsewhere?



TheGuy said:


> You attach it to tubing and its made to swirl the water, what is it you guys need to see lol.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

I'll shoot a video this weekend


----------



## TheGuy

chris.rivera3 said:


> How much water movement is created at the other end of the tank, especially since this filter is designed to handle high GPH flow. This information would be particularly helpful for those that keep high sensitive shrimp that aren't tolerant of strong water movement; this will also be helpful in plant/filter placement in a tank as certain plants don't like strong currents/water movement. If a plant receives too much movement it will stunt their growth or force them to grow in a direction that is unnatural.
> 
> I am also interested to see how much surface agitation this filter produces - too much surface agitation results in higher O2 exchange but more CO2 will be lost; will we need to increase the CO2 to compensate for the loss or higher gas exchange rate?
> 
> If you're spending $120+ on a single lily pipe wouldn't you like to know as much information about it - effectiveness/functionality/productiveness - especially when there are cheaper alternatives (albeit different design) widely available elsewhere?


I get your point but I guess I saw the videos and they show how the pipe works and how much agitation and all that it makes (barely any). 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

yeah, it barely agitates the water, not as much as the poppy pipe.

I don't have my mini-m set up yet, it's still in dry start, so i'll hook it up to my 60H, so you'll get a general idea


----------



## chris.rivera3

Thank you!



IWANNAGOFAST said:


> yeah, it barely agitates the water, not as much as the poppy pipe.
> 
> I don't have my mini-m set up yet, it's still in dry start, so i'll hook it up to my 60H, so you'll get a general idea


----------



## Smitty06

I went to AFA a couple weeks ago and got to see the lily pipe in action. It is definitly an interesting piece. The flow, if you pick it up out of the water and watch it spin out (which they allowed me to do!!!) is actually pretty cool. Would I pay that much for lily pipes? No, I don't think it is worth it IMO, unless you have very secific need like people have mentioned earlier.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

alrite, here's a quick video I shot

http://youtu.be/6IYKgiTkvhc

lemme know if you want to see anything else


----------



## freph

Interesting. Looks like the Spin pipe is specifically designed to be used with a much higher flow filter (ES-300? No idea on the lph/gph specs though) than what we're used to seeing on Mini tanks and the like, particularly the Eheim 2211~2217. The flow distribution should allow for much more efficient filtration of the aquarium water volume without giving too much concentrated flow. Well played, ADA. Perhaps we'll see some setups with Eheim 2215/2217s on Mini M tanks. :hihi:


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

Ok so I stopped by AFA again and got a shot of the spin in action on the mini m. They are running a 2232 on the tank with a hydor inline heater. 

http://youtu.be/hBHBM5XuM-M


----------



## Erirku

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> alrite, here's a quick video I shot
> 
> http://youtu.be/6IYKgiTkvhc
> 
> lemme know if you want to see anything else


thank you for your video! Im kinda disappointed that there is no knob for a suction cup to hold the pipe! For a $100+ lily pipe it should feature that! Nice pipe. thanks again


----------



## freph

Erirku said:


> thank you for your video! Im kinda disappointed that there is no knob for a suction cup to hold the pipe! For a $100+ lily pipe it should feature that! Nice pipe. thanks again


Why? The point of it is to be less intrusive. The Mini P-1/V-1 pipes do the same thing. All you have to do is make sure the filter tubing is secured (easily done with clamps or clothespins without hindering filter flow) and you're good to go. Clamps and such make it easier to adjust and makes the tubing look straight as well.


----------



## Green_Flash

Yep, I actually like the "bracketless" pipe design. Sometimes suction cups fail.


----------

